# worlds largest snake found dead!



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

re try that


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Dude that was funny and all but I damn near stabbed my eye out with my knife.Ha

and yeah retry the post ; I had to go to YouTube and type in the same title


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

my bad there it goes!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

SH!T!!!! hahahahah you got me with one, never saw it coming.....LOL

good one!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that was good!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH MY FRIGGIN ... FRIG.
HOW COULD YOU DO THAT TO A POOR LITTLE GIRL LIKE MYSELF!??!?!

about gave me a damn near heart attack
i was waiting to see its stupid head the whole time, and when it finally came and ATTACKEDDDDDDDD i jumped so hard it closed the page.
LAME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

all i have to say is screw you... my heart...


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Big Snake!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

lol my boy got me with this on facebook


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

See thats the reason I always read the comments before I watch the video lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG it hurt so bad to jump like that LMAO!!


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Wy wife smacked me for making her watch that. But the laugh was worth it!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL my fiance was so mad at me!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

It wan't scary. :woof:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

PBN said:


> It wan't scary. :woof:


huh......?


----------

